# My bad-ass Sentra w/ side exhaust & touring wing!!!! PICS



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Let me know what you guys think. This car is so fast, when somebody revs on me all I have to do is put the shifter into 2nd gear (auto) and floor it and I am gone!!! It's is almost like the scene in F&F when the outside is all blurry.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

I just have to ask you 



Why man Why


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

studeringaaron said:


> I just have to ask you
> 
> 
> 
> Why man Why



Why what? Don't hate the player, hate the game. I have won many car shows with this ride. Don't be jealous. :fluffy:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

do you always park in 2 spaces like that?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

im sorry...but that wing just looks ugly, its way too big. hope you dont mind harmless critism. keep up the work!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> do you always park in 2 spaces like that?


Sometimes I do, I don't want people to give my car scratches and door dings. This paint job is for shows and cost me $500 @ Maaco.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

AL_Sentra said:


> im sorry...but that wing just looks ugly, its way too big. hope you dont mind harmless critism. keep up the work!


WHAT, you can't be serious. You don't like it?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

looks like it should go on a mustang or something. im not to big on aluminum either. u should have posted this in members rides!! mods will catch u sooner or later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

I wasnt hating anything it was a serious question

I havent seen cars that looked like that since I moved from Phoenix.
But than again there the same style as the new Dodge rams with the fat wheels and 50 series tires. 

To each there own but if you dont mind me asking what shows have you won?

and a 500 dollar paint job at maco. well ok then


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

what does it say on the back window?

and



if it's has a side exhaust why is there an exhaust in the back???


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

studeringaaron said:


> To each there own but if you dont mind me asking what shows have you won?
> 
> and a 500 dollar paint job at maco. well ok then


I have won a local car show( there was only 3 other imports there) and I think I can win more as soon as I get my custom seat covers to make the interior look better.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> what does it say on the back window?
> 
> and
> 
> ...



The sticker on the back window says" furios" but it was supposed to say "furious" but the guy who made the sticker mis-spelled it. 

I have the side exhaust when I race, and use the normal exhaust when I am just cruising.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys are all a bunch of dumbasses to be taking him seriously. It's pretty obvious he found this car in the local Taco Bell parking lot and just snapped some photos.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

This is all a joke right? please tell me it's a joke


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

of course he did. that's why it's funny.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Good, good, good. Whew!!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

You guys don't beleive it is mine because you are all jealous. I have more pics if you guys want to see.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

if you cant tell, the "side muffler" is photoshopped on the front bumper for christ's sake. He's messing around, i hope, just to get a few laughs.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> if you cant tell, the "side muffler" is photoshopped on the front bumper for christ's sake. He's messing around, i hope, just to get a few laughs.


This is not a photoshop, look at the pic closer and you can tell it is real.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

You got an engine bay shot so we can see how you have the exhaust done?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Why does it have Utah license plates if you live in Clinton? Stop wasting space on this site.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

OK sr20racer, the jig is up. You dont have to defend my car anymore. I can take the criticism.......................lmao

That car reminds me of a mercedes I have a picture of, and a coincidence I also saw in a taco bell parking lot. The poor thing, the old diesel engine could hardly pull the ass end of the car due to the huge ass wing. It was as if the porr bastard had made it himself in a metal sculpture class.........


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> Why does it have Utah license plates if you live in Clinton? Stop wasting space on this site.


Clinton, is a city is utah. DUH!!! Dont be mad because I have 100hp and you only have 94. :fluffy:


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Yo...that car is hot! Now all you need is vtec stickers to be complete. This reminds me of the first car I ever had...it had any sticker I could find on it, even if it read tyco or Thundercats. Good luck...


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

darufone said:


> Yo...that car is hot! Now all you need is vtec stickers to be complete. This reminds me of the first car I ever had...it had any sticker I could find on it, even if it read tyco or Thundercats. Good luck...


Finally sombody with something positive to say about my G-ride!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> Finally sombody with something positive to say about my G-ride!!!!!



hahaha...yea, i noticed you took off your sig, that says all your turbo shit on it, so iknow this isnt yours... hahaha


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice choice of a car man, classic sentra's are nice, and good job finding a GA... I too would like to know how you did that exhaust mod, I've been thinking abomut doing it on my car... I mean for show only of course.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

That front bumper exhaust is sold at Walmart, I have seen them, and asked myself, who in the hell is going to buy this crap? BINGO!! Thats not even an SE-R, and no real SE-R owner would do that. I must say the fruity flames and black scrape on the bumper look nice. :jawdrop: :wtf:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Don't diss SR20RACER, he's the real deal yo. Ask any racer, any real racer, and they'll tell you that this guy lives his life from stoplight to stoplight.


LMAO! Jason, you're nuts dude! I can't believe how many folks took you so damn seriously!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Harris said:


> Don't diss SR20RACER, he's the real deal yo. Ask any racer, any real racer, and they'll tell you that this guy lives his life from stoplight to stoplight.



yea, he's the shit...thats my car BTW, so all props should go to me...we were playin a lil joke on you guys...


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

lmfao, now i know where i seen that exhaust at before, if yall want exhaust like his just go to wal-mart. they have the stick-on exhausts for like 5 bucks.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Here's my bullshit car. This thing is nothing compared to my XE. :cheers:


----------

